# whats the last fantasy model you painted?



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

For me i painted Alith Anar...today


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow its a long time since i painted fantasy so having trouble remembering. I think it was a Empire captain i converted from the captain boxset


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

your slacking


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The last single model I painted was a Phoenix Guard champion... although that's by no means the most recent. I've been painting my spearmen in groups of five, and they're the most recent things to roll off the pointy-eared assembly line.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

An Empire swordsman (that we used in an WFRP game for one of the PCs)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am painting Be'lakor currently.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

A skink priest for me :victory:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine was a skaven Rat Ogre


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine was a lizardmen hero on a cold one, but that was like 6 months ago....lol


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I painted 4 Chaos Spawn last.... and am still planning on touching them up a bit. They're not the new or old kits, more of a bitz-bash, and part of my 2500pt Bloodbulls of Khaarg Khornate Beasts army.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

A dwarf. It was a free one that GW gave me when my son and I went in for a painting lesson. Haven't painted any Fantasy models since.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

is that because u haven't gotten round to it yet?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in the middle of painting my converted chaos ogre army so the last model i painted was a 3 armed 2 headed plastic ogre but next will be boring gnoblars so it may take some time


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

The commander for a unit of Warriors of Chaos. That was around a month ago... damn school!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

jigplums said:


> is that because u haven't gotten round to it yet?


jigplums:
Nope... I play 40K. Perhaps someday I'll try fantasy but for now I have yet to get my SM paint!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

King Louen Leoncoeur, more of a gamer than a painter, but put time in to make it look good on the field,


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I have painted my HE noble (almost) fully and I have a ton of stuff to do.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Same here, just not the HE Noble part, lol.... Just sprayprimed 25 Chosen Stunties, and 5 Light Horsemen and a Character for the Army Tourney. I might try some NMM on the Chosen...


----------

